# Multiplicador de voltaje para alimentar amplificador



## ROBERT-DARK (Sep 6, 2007)

hola amigos estoy diseñando una fuente de 90v a 5A  para un amplificador de 100w, iba a hacerlo consiguiendo un transformador de esos valores pero es muy caro, encontré en la web que hay forma de multiplicar voltajes. El diagrama de abajo es un multiplicador,  lo que haria es usar un transformador de solo 24v.

solo tengo unas dudas:
- tendre la misma corriente del transformador a la salida del circuito
-de que dependen los valores de los capacitores en el circuito y que valores serian los
adecuados
-como hacer que el voltaje salga mejor rectificado

les agradecería su ayuda 
saludos


----------



## JV (Sep 7, 2007)

ROBERT-DARK dijo:
			
		

> - tendre la misma corriente del transformador a la salida del circuito



Piensa un momento, un multiplicador no es un generador, por lo tanto la potencia se conserva o se pierde algo, pero no aumenta. Ahora bien, si la potencia es P= V x I, que te parece que ocurre?

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2007)

Ese tipo de multiplicador solo te dara algunas centenas mA de capacidad como mucho.

Para soluciona tu problema se me ocurren 2 posibilidades
1) Junta dinero y comprate el transformador de 450 W que necesitas.
2) Junta dinero y fabrica una fuente conmutada de 450 W.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fogonazo y en caso del diagrama de abajo si es posible que multiplique 10 veces el voltaje (1,5 a 15 volt)


----------



## ROBERT-DARK (Sep 8, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> -
> un multiplicador no es un generador, por lo tanto la potencia se conserva o se pierde algo, pero no aumenta. Ahora bien, si la potencia es P= V x I, que te parece que ocurre?



segun eso, entiendo que la potencia seria la misma, entonces si son 90v y 5A tendre 450w, 
pero si lo hago con 24v y 5A tendre 120w; ahora bien si P=IV entonces I=P/V ; y ala salida del multiplicador seria I=120w/96V   I=1.25A


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2007)

> Fogonazo dijo:
> Ese tipo de multiplicador solo te dara algunas centenas mA de capacidad como mucho.




Si preguntas, seria bueno que leas las respuestas !

http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/materias/vega/Informacion/Multiplicadores/Multivoltaje.htm


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 24, 2008)

Hola a todos..lo que hoy me trae por aca es una pequeña duda...Sobre multiplicadores de voltaje obviamente..
Teniendo en cuenta que los mismos funcionan solamente con corriente alterna..quisiera saber si su funcionamiento no se ve modificado si trato de alimentar un multiplicador con corriente alterna de onda cuadrada y no senoidal..es porque como no dispongo de un inversor que me proporcione corriente alterna senoidal...de lo unico que dispongo es de un 555 el cual solo proporciona onda cuadrada..

Agradeceria una respuesta favorable..gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2008)

Muy posiblemente se modifique y te entregue mayor tension de salida.
Y si lo alimentas con una frecuencia superior a los 50/60 Hz de la red electrica mejor todavia. 
Unos 3000 Hz mejoraran tus resultados.


Edit:
Lo del automovil envuelto en descargas si se puede.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 24, 2008)

Muchas gracias fogonazo..ahora si lo voy a armar..y listo..lo pruebo y te comento como funciona..Lo único que tengo que hacer es calcular las resistencias y capacitores que tengo que utilizar para que el 555 produzca 3000Hz y listo...Ahh me olvidaba como tiene que estar configurado el 555 Estable o monoestable?

Con respecto al automóvil..tengo que decirte que me exprese mal..es posible hacer eso..pero lo imposible es lograr una especie de cortina formada por rayos...eso si es una imagen editada...en el video se ve bien..

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 30, 2008)

Alguien podria responder a la pregunta q hice en el post anterior?

La repito:
Si alimento un multiplicador de voltaje con un 555..de que manera debe estar configurado el mismo?

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

La configuracion es Astable (Oscilador simetrico salida 50-50%).

Un pequeño dato, a veces te conviene agregar un potenciometro para variar un poco la relacion del ciclo (TOn-TOff) en algunos casos mejora la tension de salida, depende de la forma de responder del transformador, esto siempre y cuando lo quieras para alguno de tus experimentos de HT. 

Esta es una onda cuadrada con garantia


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 3, 2008)

Una pregunta mas...que capacitores tengo q utilizar para el multiplicador..electroliticos o ceramicos..vi muchos multiplicadores pero en cada uno veo algo distinto...
Y por ultimo que capacidad es la recomendada?

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2008)

Para un doblador, triplicador, cutriplicador ..... Depende la tension
Hasta 350V por capacitor: electroliticos
Mas de 350: Poliester

Recuerda mi comentario de la pagina anterior, de que ese esquema solo te dara unas decenas de mA.


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 3, 2008)

Gracias *Fogonazo* el amperaje que pueda entregar no importa...ese problema ya lo solucione aunque no sea vital..
Pero no me dijiste que capacidades tengo que utilizar..tengo entendido que si las capacidades de los capacitores son inferiores a 1uF el multiplicador no funciona adecuadamente..pero lo lei por ahi no se si es verdad...

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2008)

La capacidad necesaria es inversamente proporcional a la frrecuencia

Mayor frecuencia = Necesita menor capacidad

Y viceversa

Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 3, 2008)

Fogonazo segun un programa hecho para calcular la frecuencia de los 555 la frecuencia que dice entregar el circuito que me mostraste anteriormente no es la correcta..Tu imagen dice que entrega 140HZ..Pero el programa que utilize dice que entrega la mitad..para que entregue 140 Hz suponiendo que la resistencia se mantiene igual el Capacitor 1 tiene que ser de 50nF y no de 100nF...Pero de todos modos se los dejo en sus manos..

No entendi lo de la proporcion entre frecuencia y capacidad..es decir como calculo eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2008)

Ese esquema esta guardado en el servidor del Foro, lo uso como ejemplo, desconosco si esta bin dado los valores
.
En el datasheet del LM555 tienes las formulas para calcular el capactor y la resistencia.

Sino aqui tambien deberia estar :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

La relacion Frecuencia <-> Resistencia Capacidad es inversa, cuanto mayor frecuencia necesita menor capacidad y menor resistencia.


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 3, 2008)

Perdon *Fogonazo* me exprese mal..auqune de todos modos me fue util tu información..

Me referia a la capacidad que tendria que utilizar en los capacitores del multiplicador no del 555

Gracias de todos modos..y perodon por hacerte escribir tanto..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2008)

Digamos que si tu oscilador trabaja en 3000 Hz, con 220nF andaras bien.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 3, 2008)

¿Porqué el pin 7 no esta conectado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Porqué el pin 7 no esta conectado?



Esa es una configuracion distinta del 555 te garantiza señal cuadrada con pocos componentes.
Fijate tambien que el capacitor no se carga desde el + de la fuente sino a travez de la pata 3


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok, gracias por la respuesta pero hablando de 555 tengo otra duda! Hace unos dias vi un circuito en el cual no se conectaba el pin 4 al Vcc! Lo trate de simular (tenia la duda en la mente porque siempre lo veo conectado) y NO andó!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

El pin 4 es "Reset", si se conecta a GND pone la salida 3 a 0V y descaraga el capacitor de temporizacion como para iniciar un nuevo ciclo, se emplea como e nombre indica para resetear el integrado.
Depende el esquema se usa o NO.
Lo que no puede quedar en el aire, daria funcionamiento erratico. O ¿?¿?¿


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 5, 2008)

Ahora si que no entiendo nada...suponiendo que utilice el circuito que se muestra en el principio de este foro...que corriente se mantendrá alterna o se hará continua?
Y personalmente necesito que sea continua la tensión de salida..sin importar el tipo de onda..Y si este no es el circuito correcto agradecería que me muestren cual es el correcto.

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2008)

Elvis! Para que funcionen los multiplicadores de tension necesitan a la entrada una tension o alterna o pulsante.

A la salida obtienes continua


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 5, 2008)

Si entiendo esa parte...lo que necesito es multiplicar 12V y llevarlos a 36V pero que la tensión siga siendo pulsante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Y personalmente necesito que sea *continua* la tensión de salida..sin importar el tipo de onda..




Ahora soy yo el que no entiende.

¿ Exactamente que necesitas ?


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 6, 2008)

Perdon me exprese mal.. ops: 

Con un 555 voy a alimentar un multiplicador de voltaje..con corriente alterna de onda cuadrada obviamente..El 555 entregara 12VCA y el multiplicador lo elevara hasta los 36VCC..Los cuales requiero que sean voltios de Corriente Alterna..es decir que el circuito que se meustra al pricipio de este foro no me es util ya que transformadorrma la CA en CC..En fin necesito saber si es posible multiplicar voltaje sin tener que recitificar la corriente alterna..y si esto es posible...como lo hago?


Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2008)

Lamentablemente ese esquema solo te dara corriente continua.
Peroooooo existe una alternativa y es que armes un inversor, a tu actual esquema (Sin la parte del doblador) se le agrega un pequeño transformador y un transistor de potencia y consigues tu onda cuadrada de mucho mayor tension (Alterna).
Si te interesa la opcion, comenta y vemos.

Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 6, 2008)

Me interesa esa opción y es en lo que estuve pensando últimamente..entonces debo aplicar lo que se aplica en esta imagen?
Ah..si aplico esto, solo tengo que cambiar el transformador no?..O algún otro componente?

Nuevamente gracias desde ya!


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 6, 2008)

Si hablamos de multiplicadores de voltaje..no es casi imposible no nombrar los trabajos hechos con alto voltje y esas cosas..y vagando un poco por internet encontre esto..

Algo entendi pero no mucho...es muy interesante..y me gustaria saber un poco mas sobre este dispositivo..aca les dejo el link ----->http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/indheat.html

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2008)

Respecto a la imagen:





Se puede hacer mas sencillo, todo depende de la tension de alimentacion que tengas y la tension de salida que quieras, Por ejemplo se puede husar solo la parte secundaria de un transformador de alimentacion de 12+12.
Una de las ramas seundarias la husas como primario y la otra tendra el doble de tension que la primera.

La otra imagen es un principio con cierta similitud a la bobina de Tesla, un circuito resonante induce sobre otro, solo que aqui se busca mucha corriente y no mucha tension.
El secundario es (en la imagen) el tornillo, sobre este se inducen corrientes "Parasitas" que al circular por el tornillo lo calientan como si fuera una resistencia de un soldador

Este tipo de calentador es muy husado en la industria, sobre todo en procesos termicos de templado, revenido Etc porque el control de temperatura puede ser muy presiso y al no haber combustible, el ambiente se mantiene limpio y el elemento calentado no se contamina.
Tambien se emplea para soldar plasticos.


----------



## monique (May 17, 2011)

Hola a todos! Un favor ... alguien me puede dar la relación entre el valor de los capacitores y la frecuencia? Por ejemplo yo quiero hacer un triplicador cuya entrada sean 220 V onda cuadrada a 50 Hz. La corriente de carga es relativamente baja, pero necesito saber como dimensionar los capacitores ... Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2011)

El valor del capacitor se calcula de acuerdo a la frecuencia y la corriente.

Si la corriente es baja , la capacidad también es baja 

Fijate al final de este:

http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Curso-Electronica-Basica-4-entrega.php


Saludos !


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (May 21, 2011)

Parece que nos olvidamos de Robert y su pregunta inicial.
En España hay diversos fabricantes de transformadores toroidales, que yo recuerde Avisor, Crovisa, Intelecsa, etc. al menos puede servir para mirar potencias y caracteristicas por internet.
Que yo recuerde habia algun fabricante que llegaba a los 300 y 500 W y con secundarios de hasta 45+45 V
Hay que precisar que el doble secundario se bobina a la vez o sea que no solo tienen las mismas espiras, tambien la misma longitud y disposicion en capas, los dos secundarios.
Es por esta razon que se pueden conectar en serie o paralelo sin ningun problema.
O sea que un 30+30V 10 A
Puede dar 60 V 10 A
o puede dar
30 V 20 A

Con respecto a los multiplicadores recordar que cada paso dobla la tension del anterior pero trabaja con la misma tension o sea la tension de la entrada. Y lo hace por la acumulacion de la energia almacenada en cada condensador.
Eso da una ventaja y es que si la tensión de entrada es de 220 V como pide alguno TODOS los C y diodos deben soportar esa tension como mínima y no hace falta que soporten la multiplicada en la salida.
Eso da un ahorro considerable en precio y tamaño especialmente de los condensadores que de no ser asi no cabrian ni en una caja de zapatos.
Pero el inconveniente es que no almacenan energia suficiente ni para iluminar un led. O sea pocos milis.
Y la multiplicacion de la tensión de entrada es solo teórica, por las perdidas del propio circuito.

Pero lo que no entiendo es porque no se utiliza lo mas clasico:
Un ondulador, que puede ser un 555 con uno o dos transistores atacando a un transformador que eleve la tensión.
Asi funcionan TODOS los onduladores de equipos de emergencia como los de los PC
Y los hay hasta de miles de W
Pero uno de 10-50 W es muy sencillo y puedes usar cualquier transformador recuperado. Por ejemplo si se usa uno de 110 V a 18 pero se alimenta con 12 V, en lugar de dar 110 a la salida, dará unos 73 V. (2/3 del total)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2011)

Chema Costa Rica dijo:


> Parece que nos olvidamos de Robert y su pregunta inicial.


 
No nos olvidamos  de Robert . . . y a todos más de una vez nos ha pasado lo mismo que a vos , fijate la fecha del mensaje  ---> *07-sep-2007*


Saludos !


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (May 22, 2011)

Claro que vi la fecha, ja, ja, ja pero es que alguien entra por la curiosidad de la pregunta y al final se discute de otra cosa y queda lo inicial en blanco, ja, ja. ja . . .
Bueno llevo poco tiempo por aqui, hay que ir aprendiendo, ya lo dice el refran "donde fueres haz lo que vieres"


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2011)

además no es lo que vieres, si no lo que esta permitido, en este foro y en todos hay reglas que cumplir y en este una de ellas es no resucitar muertos............


----------



## damian9999 (Ene 28, 2014)

anthony123 dijo:


> Fogonazo y en caso del diagrama de abajo si es posible que multiplique 10 veces el voltaje (1,5 a 15 volt)


 como podría llevar acabo esto en elevar 14V 100A (es lo que tengo disponible) en 80v 12A basado en este muy sencillo ciruito? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2014)

damian9999 dijo:


> como podría llevar acabo esto en elevar 14V 100A (es lo que tengo disponible) en 80v 12A basado en este muy sencillo ciruito? Muchas gracias.



Mira por aquí algún convertidor CC-CC

http://witronica.com/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-automovil-9833/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/


----------

